# Test- und Produktivklassen bei gleichem Packagenamen tatsächlich in gleichem Package?



## P! (16. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich programmiere eine einfache Anwendung in Netbeans. Wie dem angehängten Screenshot zu entnehmen ist, befinden sich einige Klassen im Source- (die Datei _Terminal_) und andere im Testordner (die Datei _TilgungsdarlehenTest_). Beide sind jedoch dem Package darlehen zugeordnet. 

Meine Frage:

Gehören wirklich beide oben erwähnten Klassen zum selben Package oder handelt es sich um zwei verschiedene Packages _src.darlehen_ und _test.darlehen_? Ich war bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass beide Klasse im gleichen Package liegen, weil die im Testordner liegenden Klassen auf die Inhalte des Sourceordners zugreifen können. Da ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher bin, leite ich die Frage lieber an euch Experten weiter.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Philipp


----------



## Antoras (16. Feb 2011)

Ja, beide Klassen liegen im gleichen package, allerdings in unterschiedlichen Verzeichnissen (src und test).
Das macht man in der Regel so, da du so in test auf die Objekte aus src zugreifen kannst, bei einer Auslieferung der Software aber komfortabel nur den Bytecode aus dem src-Verzeichnis ausliefern kannst und dich nicht weiter um den Testcode kümmern musst.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Feb 2011)

Mal schauen ob noch ein Experte was dazu sagt...

Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Es ist das gleiche Package. Aber die Klassen liegen in unterschiedlichen Projekten (unterschiedlichen source foldern) weil die Test-Klassen ja eigentlich nicht in die finale Release wandern sollten.

EDIT: Etwas spät, aber passt ja anscheindend...


----------



## P! (16. Feb 2011)

Danke an euch beide!

In der JUnit-Dokumentation bin ich durch Zufall auch fündig geworden:
JUnit FAQ


----------

